# Sancho Panza



## BrooklynBoy

¿Tengo razón de que el nombre de Sancho Panza, el cuate de Don Quixote, quiere decir Pig Belly? ¿Así lo entienden los lectores en español?


----------



## jilar

Panza sí es barriga. Pero Sancho no es más que un nombre propio que no sugiere ninguna idea.
Sancho, Pedro, Juan, Ana... Nombres propios sin más.

Rocío, Salvador,  Martín, ... Además de nombres propios existen también como conceptos, el primero es nombre de mujer y el rocío de la mañana por ejemplo, el segundo viene de alguien que salva, y el tercero es un tipo de pájaro.

Luego hay nombres que vienen de otras lenguas, por ejemplo Evaristo, que para el hispanohablante solo es un nombre de persona, pero yendo a su etimología griega sí tiene un significado. En griego "efjaristó" equivale a gracias. Por tanto ese nombre, Evaristo, originalmente indica que es agradecido o da las gracias.
De esa palabra griega original salió también eucaristía.


----------



## Rodal

Panza = Belly
Sancho: nombre propio como lo explica Jilar.

No sabemos realmente de dónde salió/cómo surgió el nombre de Sancho de Panza en la novela del Quijote de la Mancha; tendríamos que habérselo preguntado al autor, a don Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra quien falleció en Madrid, España el año 1616. En estos tiempos un sobrenombre de este tipo lo catalogarían de _bullying_, una especie de burla a la gordura y no sería bien visto, pero no es más que eso, un nombre literario de un personaje clásico de la literatura española. Muy buena novela.


----------



## Ballenero

Sancho Panza = _Sancho Belly._

You confused "Sancho" and "chancho".


----------



## Circunflejo

BrooklynBoy said:


> ¿Así lo entienden los lectores en español?


Yo no. Sin embargo, tú interpretación _has a point _porque el DRAE dice que, en Terurel, un sancho es un cerdo (no humano).


----------



## Rodal

Y en México RAE dice que es un animal criado por una hembra que no es su madre .

Que nos lo confirme un mexicano, eso a mi me parece que es un error.

sancho¹, cha

Sin embargo el sancho de RAE está escrito con letra minúscula y Sancho del Quijote está escrito con letra mayúscula lo cual nos confirma que se trata de un nombre propio y no de un seudónimo peyorativo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rodal said:


> Sancho del Quijote está escrito con letra mayúscula lo cual nos confirma que se trata de un nombre propio


 Sí, lo que no sabemos con certeza es si la elección del nombre fue accidental o intencionada.


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> Sin embargo el sancho de RAE está escrito con letra minúscula y Sancho del Quijote está escrito con letra mayúscula lo cual nos confirma que se trata de un nombre propio y no de un seudónimo peyorativo.



Are you saying that pseudonyms (pejorative or otherwise) in Spanish are not capitalized?  I remember from the movie Motorcycle Diaries that Che Guevara was called Fuser - a contraction of _El Furibundo_ (raging) and his mother's surname, de la Serna - and it is capitalized.  If it is true that such nicknames are capitalized in Spanish, why would Sancho be any different if it did refer to a real thing?

I have no opinion about the intended meaning of the name.  I'm just trying to clarify the capitalization issue.


----------



## franzjekill

Los seudónimos van con mayúscula inicial: Mark Twain es un seudónimo. Los alias también van con mayúscula, no así el artículo determinado "el" o "la": el Chapo, el Che Guevara, el Chancho, el Sapo... Algunos escriben (equivocadamente, creo) también con mayúscula el determinante: El Chapo. Discutible... Si formara realmente parte del nombre no habría contracción al decir: capturaron al Chapo. Mal suena "capturaron a El Chapo".


----------



## jilar

Yo creo que estamos ante algo como preguntarse si Jack the Ripper los angloparlantes ven ese Jack con alguno de sus significados, aparte del simple nombre.
En español al menos se entiende como nombre, Jack, y lo otro sí se traduce, el Destripador, pues es la idea que tiene el original en inglés.


Sancho era un nombre muy común en la época en que se escribió la obra, y yo creo que Cervantes le pone ese apellido, Panza, porque es un personaje cómico (se busca la risa del lector) y porque realmente tiene una panza prominente.

Como apellido, Panza, en España no es común. Es más común en Italia.

Lo que no sé es si en tiempos de Cervantes sería común sancho=cerdo.

A día de hoy, aparte de esos sitios donde sí equivale a cerdo, el resto de hispanohablantes ven Sancho como un simple nombre propio de persona.


----------



## sarah_

jilar said:


> Lo que no sé es si en tiempos de Cervantes sería común sancho=cerdo.


 Aquí citan una loa de Agustín de Rojas que los asociaba. También hablan de Cervantes y Sancho Panza

CVC. Antología de la crítica sobre el «Quijote» en el siglo XX. Augustin Redondo. Tradición carnavalesca y creación literaria: del personaje de Sancho Panza al episodio de la ínsula Barataria en el «Quijote».

Copio:

Tiempo es ya de hablar del episodio de la ínsula Barataria....

....El protagonista, pobre hombre, pero personificación de las Carnestolendas, se halla exaltado burlescamente «con algunas _ridiculas ceremonias_, le entregaron las llaves del pueblo y le admitieron por perpetuo gobernador» (XLV, 9), como uno de esos reyes de las fiestas de _locos_, como el rey del Carnaval y como Falstaff en Shakespeare. *Verdad es que Cervantes, al utilizar las diversas posibilidades ofrecidas por la tradición festiva popular, no podía menos de pensar en la asociación existente entre Sancho, cerdo y rey, como lo subraya Agustín de Rojas en su loa, de jocoso espíritu carnavalesco, En alabanza del puerco:*

*Pues Sancho, puerco o cochino,
todo es uno, aquesto es cierto,
y deste nombre de Sancho
¡cuántos reyes conocemos!*

*No hay que olvidar que el nuevo gobernador fue porquero en otros tiempos, lo que no deja de mencionar don Quijote.*Tampoco hay que olvidar el papel importante desempeñado por el cerdo durante las fiestas de Carnestolendas, pues es la base de la alimentación de esa época de comidas sustanciosas. *No sin razón es ganadero de puercos uno de los pleiteantes que se presentan ante Sancho (XLV, 21) y le aplica el autor a este último comparaciones que le equiparan con un cochino*


----------



## Ballenero

Sancho es una de las variantes de Santos, nombre de origen latín que se deriva de la voz «sanctus» que significa “santo, inviolable”, y cuya interpretación es la de “consagrado a Dios”.
Yo no veo ninguna relación con cerdo.
En cambio, sí que hay otro animal con el que se le relaciona, ya que según el drae, existe la expresión:
Encontrarse, o topar, Sancho con su rocín

1. exprs. U. para expresar que alguien da con otra persona semejante a él o de su ingenio.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Sancho Panza no es el único Sancho del Quijote, también está Sancho de Azpeitia ( el vizcaíno). Era un nombre común,  aunque si los críticos ven asociación entre el nombre " Sancho" y la palabra cerdo pues así será. Lo que sí explica el propio Cervantes es que el sobrenombre de Panza se debe a la barriga, cuando explica al comienzo de la segunda parte cómo encontró los manuscritos de la misma dice lo siguiente:
Estaba en el primero cartapacio pintada muy al natural la batalla de don
Quijote con el vizcaíno, puestos en la mesma postura que la historia cuenta, levan-
tadas las espadas, el uno cubierto de su rodela, el otro de la almohada, y la mula
del vizcaíno tan al vivo, que estaba mostrando ser de alquiler a tiro de ballesta.
Tenía a los pies escrito el vizcaíno un título que decía Don Sancho de Azpetia, que
sin duda debía de ser su nombre, y a los pies de Rocinante estaba otro que decía
Don Quijote. Estaba Rocinante maravillosamente pintado, tan largo y tendido, tan
atenuado y flaco, con tanto espinazo, tan hético confirmado, que mostraba bien al
descubierto con cuánta advertencia y propriedad se le había puesto el nombre de
Rocinante. Junto a él estaba Sancho Panza, que tenía del cabestro a su asno, a los
pies del cual estaba otro rétulo que decía Sancho Zancas, y debía de ser que tenía, a
lo que mostraba la pintura, la barriga grande, el talle corto y las zancas largas, y
por esto se le debió de poner nombre de Panza y de Zancas, que con estos dos
sobrenombres le llama algunas veces la historia. (I, IX, ff. 32v-33r)


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> Pues Sancho, puerco o cochino,
> todo es uno, aquesto es cierto,
> y deste nombre de Sancho
> ¡cuántos reyes conocemos!


Como has dicho, es de Agustín de Rojas. Añado que es de su libro, publicado en 1603, _El viage entretenido _(la cita figura en la página 686).


----------



## sarah_

Ballenero said:


> Sancho es una de las variantes de Santos, nombre de origen latín que se deriva de la voz «sanctus» que significa “santo, inviolable”, y cuya interpretación es la de “consagrado a Dios”.
> Yo no veo ninguna relación con cerdo.


Yo ahora, desde luego, no conozco a nadie que al oir el nombre de Sancho piense en un cerdo. Más bien, de pensar en algo, pensarán, supongo, precisamente en Sancho Panza.
Jilar planteó la posibilidad de que en tiempos de Cervantes esa asociación fuera más habitual.
La loa de Agustín de Rojas, personalmente, me indica que es posible, solo posible, que sí que fuera así.
Si Cervantes utilizó en la novela el nombre con esa intención o no, supongo que nunca lo sabremos.
El autor del texto del CVC entiendo que considera que sí que existe relación, al menos, por lo que escribe, me da esa impresión:
_Verdad es que Cervantes....no podía menos de pensar en la asociación existente entre Sancho, cerdo y rey.
No hay que olvidar que el nuevo gobernador fue porquero en otros tiempos, lo que no deja de mencionar don Quijote
y le aplica el autor a este último comparaciones que le equiparan con un cochino _


He encontrado también esto otro:
Un pdf de revistadefilologiaespañola





donde dicen que el uso es característico de la *Mancha *y de Aragón (Aragón -Teruel- ya lo reflejó @Circunflejo en #5)
Copio:

18 _DRAE_, _s. v_. _chin_. Según nos sugiere A. Martín, este debe de ser el segundo elemento de
_matachín_, en principio, el experto en matar el cochino de la matanza. Otro tanto puede decirse de
_chancho_, usado por _puerco _en América. Proviene, en efecto, de *sancho con el mismo significado
de ‘puerco, cerdo’, que es característico de Aragón y La Mancha*; pero su explicación etimológica
por ‘_sanch_, voz para llamar al cerdo’ (_DRAE_, _s. v_.) es tan errada que nos parece un caso hiperbó-
lico del recurso a la onomatopeya. Si hay un animal propenso a echar panza, ese es el paqui-
dermo en cuestión, sea cerda de vientre o cebón de matanza. Así que el tal _sancho _ha de ser
_sancho panza_; primero _panza _y después también _sancho_; si además este nombre es usual en La
Mancha, ¿qué otra evocación literaria se necesita para confirmar su referencia al inmortal escude-
ro de Don Quijote?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DLE:
sancho1, cha.
De _sanch,_ voz para llamar al cerdo.
2. m. Ter. cerdo (‖ mamífero).


----------



## gengo

sarah_ said:


> Yo ahora, desde luego, no conozco a nadie que al oir el nombre de Sancho piense en un cerdo.



Again, I have no opinion about the origin of this name, but I'll add that many subtle jokes in Shakespeare's works that would have been obvious to someone in Elizabethan England are totally lost on modern English speakers who aren't experts on the subject.


----------



## sarah_

gengo said:


> Again, I have no opinion about the origin of this name, but I'll add that many subtle jokes in Shakespeare's works that would have been obvious to someone in Elizabethan England are totally lost on modern English speakers who aren't experts on the subject.


----------



## Rodal

franzjekill said:


> Los seudónimos van con mayúscula inicial: Mark Twain es un seudónimo. Los alias también van con mayúscula, no así el artículo determinado "el" o "la": el Chapo, el Che Guevara, el Chancho, el Sapo... Algunos escriben (equivocadamente, creo) también con mayúscula el determinante: El Chapo. Discutible... Si formara realmente parte del nombre no habría contracción al decir: capturaron al Chapo. Mal suena "capturaron a El Chapo".





gengo said:


> Are you saying that pseudonyms (pejorative or otherwise) in Spanish are not capitalized?  I remember from the movie Motorcycle Diaries that Che Guevara was called Fuser - a contraction of _El Furibundo_ (raging) and his mother's surname, de la Serna - and it is capitalized.  If it is true that such nicknames are capitalized in Spanish, why would Sancho be any different if it did refer to a real thing?
> 
> I have no opinion about the intended meaning of the name.  I'm just trying to clarify the capitalization issue.



Me refiero a la miníscula utilizada por RAE en la definción del sustantivo sancho, si hubiese sido Sancho con mayúscula en la definición de RAE sabríamos que se trata de un nombre propio y no un sustantivo común.  Con respecto a ponerle la mayúscula a un seudónimo, es correcto, una vez que el sustantivo común se convierte en un nombre proopio y se escribe con mayúscula.


----------



## sarah_

Rodal said:


> Me refiero a la miníscula utilizada por RAE en la definción del sustantivo sancho, si hubiese sido Sanchocon mayúscula en la definición de RAE sabríamos entonces que se trata de un nombre propio y no un sustantivo común. Con respecto a ponerle la mayúscula a un seudónimo, es correcto, una vez que el nombre se convierte en un seudónimo proopio, al igual que un nombre propio, se se escribe con mayúscula.


Sancho claro que existe como nombre propio, el de varios reyes sin ir más lejos. Sancho (nombre) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Pero si sancho (en minúscula) lo recoge la RAE (que no recoge nombres propios) y dice que proviene de _sanch,_ voz para llamar al cerdo; en Aragón y la Mancha "sancho" (como sustantivo común) era o es sinónimo de puercos y en el siglo XVII Agustín de Rojas asociaba los cerdos al nombre propio de Sancho, yo creo que existe la posibilidad de que Cervantes sí pudiera tener esos aspectos en la cabeza a la hora de escoger un nombre para su escudero.
Es una posibilidad


----------



## jasminasul

Hay muchas aproximaciones esotéricas a El Quijote, aunque supongo que la mayoría serán como las cosas de Graham Hancock. Así que lo de "pig belly" no me extrañaría.
Yo creo que El Chapo es como El Lute, con mayúscula, aunque quizá esté equivocada.
Evaristo no viene de ευχαριστώ sino de εὖ (bien)  y αρέσω/αρεστό (agradar, agradable).


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Sancho claro que existe como nombre propio, el de varios reyes sin ir más lejos. Sancho (nombre) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Pero si sancho (en minúscula) lo recoge la RAE (que no recoge nombres propios) y dice que proviene de _sanch,_ voz para llamar al cerdo; en Aragón y la Mancha "sancho" (como sustantivo común) era o es sinónimo de puercos y en el siglo XVII Agustín de Rojas asociaba los cerdos al nombre propio de Sancho, yo creo que existe la posibilidad de que Cervantes sí pudiera tener esos aspectos en la cabeza a la hora de escoger un nombre para su escudero.
> Es una posibilidad



Estoy de acuerdo, pienso que el sustantivo sancho (puerco) existía mucho antes que el nombre propio de Sancho y me atrevería a decir también que como resultado de la novela El Quijote de la Mancha se popularizó tanto el nombre del escudero _Sancho_ que se transformó en un nombre propio.


----------



## jasminasul

No creo, porque Sánchez, que significa "hijos de Sancho", existe desde el siglo X o por ahí.


----------



## sarah_

Rodal said:


> se popularizó tanto el nombre del escudero _Sancho_ que se transformó en un nombre propio.


No, Rodal Sancho I Garcés fue rey de Navarra entre 905-925, por ejemplo, y Sancho I de Gascuña, duque de Gascuña sobre el 801.
El enlace de WIki que puse ya explica que fue un nombre muy popular en los reinos cristianos medievales...


----------



## Ballenero

Sí, es verdad, la relación entre rey y cerdo es habitual (antes y ahora) y como ha habido muchos reyes llamados Sancho, de ahí que se mezcle todo, tal y como dijo el comediante Agustín de Rojas (hoy en día en vez de comediante diríamos humorista).


----------



## sarah_

Ballenero said:


> la relación entre rey y cerdo es habitual (antes y ahora)


Jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Rodal

sarah_ said:


> Jajajajajajajajajaja





sarah_ said:


> No, Rodal Sancho I Garcés fue rey de Navarra entre 905-925, por ejemplo, y Sancho I de Gascuña, duque de Gascuña sobre el 801.
> El enlace de WIki que puse ya explica que fue un nombre muy popular en los reinos cristianos medievales...



Al revés entonces, se popularizó el sustantivo común de sancho/cerdo a partir del reinado de Sancho I Garcés como lo sugiere Ballenero.


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> Rocío, Salvador,  Martín, ... Además de nombres propios existen también como conceptos, el primero es nombre de mujer y el rocío de la mañana por ejemplo, el segundo viene de alguien que salva, y el tercero es un tipo de pájaro.



Tal como lo explica jilar, Sancho es un concepto, de igual manera que lo son Rocio, Salvador y Martin.


----------



## Rondivu

Ballenero said:


> Sí, es verdad, la relación entre rey y cerdo es habitual (antes y *ahora*)


El adverbio que he resaltado sobra, entre otras cosas, porque eso que dices es falso. Lo único que haces es confundir al personal, sobre todo a los extranjeros que consultan estos foros.
Se puede opinar a favor o en contra de la monarquía, toda opinión es respetable, pero lo que no se debe hacer es inventarse nada. Nadie compara hoy en día a un rey con un cerdo.


----------



## jilar

Rodal said:


> Tal como lo explica jilar, Sancho es un concepto, de igual manera que lo son Rocio, Salvador y Martin.


No para mí, y pienso que tampoco para la mayoría de hispanohablantes actuales.
Estoy seguro de que si salgo a la calle y le digo a 100 personas: Eres un sancho.

Llego a casa sano y salvo. 
Ninguno entenderá que les digo que son cerdos.

La pregunta original es sencilla y yo creo que mayoritariamente no vemos Sancho como Cerdo, sino como un nombre propio sin más.

Eso no quita que uno se ponga a investigar y encuentre lo que aquí muchos hemos descubierto, en fin, que sí, al menos en algunas regiones sí se entiende así.
Pero sigo creyendo que eso sería di se usa como palabra común (como en mi ejemplo de salir a ka calle y decirle a uno por Teruel, por ejemplo, Eres un sancho ... Ahí sí, puede que vuelva a casa caliente  )
Pero ¿interpretar al personaje de Sancho Panza como Cerdo Barrigón/barriga/panza o sea, por lo que sería en inglés Pig Belly? Pues creo que no. En general.


----------



## Circunflejo

José Millán Urdiales dice en la página 384 de El habla de Villacidayo (Anejos del Boletín de la RAE, número XIII, 1966) que el nombre propio Sancho se aplicaba en el siglo XVII como apodo al cerdo. Por lo que he visto, este punto de vista es compartido por diversos autores. Hay quien, como Corominas, dice que su uso se extendió para evitar puerco que, en aquel entonces, era malsonante. Que puerco era malsonante en aquel entonces, nos lo deja entrever el propio Cervantes en el capítulo segundo de El Quijote cuando al hablar de un porquero que estaba recogiendo una manada de puercos añade





> (que sin perdón así se llaman)


----------



## Ballenero

Rondivu said:


> El adverbio que he resaltado sobra, entre otras cosas, porque eso que dices es falso. Lo único que haces es confundir al personal, sobre todo a los extranjeros que consultan estos foros.
> Se puede opinar a favor o en contra de la monarquía, toda opinión es respetable, pero lo que no se debe hacer es inventarse nada. Nadie compara hoy en día a un rey con un cerdo.


Sí, tienes razón.

Y gracias, es muy interesante conocer estas cosas porque son esa parte de la historia que nunca viene en los libros de historia.

Hoy en día existe un plato típico: _manitas de cerdo_; que popularmente se conoce como: _manitas de ministro._

Pero actualmente, respondiendo a la pregunta original, nadie entiende Sancho Panza como "cerdo gordo".


----------

